# Earthborn Meadow Feast versus Earthborn Vantage



## SchatzeDog (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I have been feeding my 4 mo puppy Earthborn Meadow Feast, which she loves. From what I've read it seems like the calcium to phosphorus levels in this are appropriate for puppies. My vet, however, seems very concerned about feeding her this and suggested we switch to the Puppy Vantage. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Should we be switching to the Puppy Vantage? My only concern with the Puppy Vantage is that it does not specify large or small breed. Is the Puppy Vantage appropriate for a large breed? 

Thanks for your help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

The puppy vantage levels are appropriate, but there is not real reason to switch. If she's doing fine on the meadow feast, then I wouldn't change it. 

My border collie had a terrible reaction to the meadow feast so we are always on the ocean fusion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm planning on giving Meadow Feast to my new puppy and if your pup is doing well on it, I'd stick to it.

WHY did they recommend you change? What were their concerns?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

The breeder of my next pup suggested Earthborn Meadow Feast to me and after doing research on my own this is the kibble that I plan on using for the kibble part of the menu. Personally, I have always had problems when feeding puppy food and don't plan on trying again anytime in the near future.


----------



## SchatzeDog (Dec 1, 2013)

My vet just kept reiterating that puppies should be on puppy food. She was concerned that giving her adult food would cause her to grow too quickly. I told her that I had researched Meadow Feast and it seemed like the calcium to phosphorus levels were fine, but she still insisted that puppy food was the better option. I was a little wary of her response because she was not familiar with Earthborn when I first mentioned it. She later did research and called me back to say she still suggested the puppy version. 

I had started Tesla on Blue Buffalo puppy food, but like many other people have said, it gave her terrible gas and runny stools. Her poops with the Meadow Feast are consistent and healthy looking. 

My last GS did have some hip problems. Someone gave her to us when she was no longer a puppy so I do not know what they fed her. If at all possible, I just want to be sure that I am feeding my puppy the correct food so that she doesn't grow up too quickly!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I feed meadow feast to my puppy and it's perfectly fine for him. It's fine for a large breed puppy. Calcium is low in this formula.

What's your vet's reasoning behind not feeding it? Because it's not a "puppy" formula? If that's the case, your vet really shouldn't be giving advice about something they obviously don't know about.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

SchatzeDog said:


> My vet just kept reiterating that puppies should be on puppy food.


Did your vet happen to notice that earthborn meadow feast is actually and ALS (all life stages formula)? That means it's fine for puppies, adults, and seniors. 

If he/she really wants to get technical about it, ask them specifically why they don't recommend it and want your dog off it. What's in a formula that has "puppy" in the name on the bag that isn't in the meadow feast formula.

If they're recommending you not to feed it, there's got to be a specific reason why. Ask them and see if they come up with anything besides the word "puppy" not being in the name.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.


----------



## SchatzeDog (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am sticking with Meadow Feast!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Calcium in all of them are fine except the primitive formula. I feed my dogs the Great Plains and coastal catch. Great food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

